# Muscle-Building Advice From ?Dr. Protein?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

“How much protein?” This has probably been the single most asked question in muscle-building and sports nutrition history. What better place to go for answers than straight to one of the world’s top researchers in the field – Dr. Peter Lemon? We recently interviewed Dr. Lemon and natural bodybuilder Kostas Marangopoulos conducted the call. Kostas: [...]

*Read More...*


----------

